# Medications that increase Libido?



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I read on here a while back that there are some anti depressants or other medications that actually increase sex drive instead of blunting it like most SSRI's and other MAOI's, anti depressants. 

If anyone can help it would be much appreciated as both doctors I saw today had NO IDEA at all. Thank You


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

mirtazapine/mianserin - sometimes, if you're lucky. 

same for bupropion and trazodone.


----------



## Konami (Jul 5, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> mirtazapine/mianserin - sometimes, if you're lucky.
> 
> same for bupropion and trazodone.


few Honest Drs(yep there are few of them in the universe) have told me that 
"the thing with ADs increasing libido is a Myth. ADs don't increase libido,some just cause less to no sexual Ses."(remeron WB Edronax etc)

from my own experience i find this statement true. but everyone is different )


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

konamitech said:


> few Honest Drs(yep there are few of them in the universe) have told me that
> "the thing with ADs increasing libido is a Myth. ADs don't increase libido,some just cause less to no sexual Ses."(remeron WB Edronax etc)
> 
> from my own experience i find this statement true. but everyone is different )


everyone is, indeed, different. some people report their libido to have increased and to have improved sexual functioning on all of the various flavours of antidepressants. yes, ssris included.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I've taken Mirtazapine, that just killed sex drive.

I mentioned Brupropian to him & he said no it will just help you quit smoking it won't do anything for libido.

Thanks, I will ask for Trazodone tomorrow and give it a go.

Any other reccomendations? I remember there were two but I forgot the names.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

ok so I can't get Trazodone in my country. Anything else?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> I've taken Mirtazapine, that just killed sex drive.
> 
> I mentioned Brupropian to him & he said no it will just help you quit smoking it won't do anything for libido.
> 
> ...


nefazodone, although it has been withdrawn or severely restricted via self-imposed prescribing practices due to rare liver toxicity incidents.

vilazodone is touted to have fewer sexual side effects than its ssri brethren due, ostensibly, to its 5ht1a partial agonist activity, although the fda called clinical data's claims into question stating that it was unknown whether vilazodone held any advantages over existing antidepressants within its class, purportedly because no soundly conducted study has demonstrated advantage.

p.s. mirtazapine kills sexual functioning for me, too, at doses higher than 7.5mg/day.

also, trazodone is used mainly for sleep purposes now as it is very sedating for many and thus isn't particularly useful when dosed therapeutically. also, one of its main metabolites, mCPP, can be quite anxiogenic.

oh, and bupropion may be quite disadvantageous if you have an anxiety-spectrum disorder aside from, perhaps, social anxiety disorder as it is known to exacerbate anxiety.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Is there ANYTHING i can suggest to a doctor tommorrow?
Some kind of stimulant or something?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

a stimulant for the treatment of an anxiety disorder? what?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

tianeptine does enhance libido.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

swim said:


> tianeptine does enhance libido.


it didn't enhance mine. it was neutral - it didn't do much for anxiety either. but a lot of people report that it is neutral in that regard. unfortunately it's only available in select markets.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

A stimulant to increase libido.

Also, nope once again Tianeptine is not available in Australia. Anything else please. Thanks


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone heard of Bremelanotide?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

no ethical doctor is going to prescribe you a stimulant for the treatment of an anxiety disorder if you don't have adhd comorbid.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> Anyone heard of Bremelanotide?


that drug isn't on the market.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Korean Ginseng?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Well is there anything I can be prescribed for low libido possibly caused by Alprazolam & an MAOI.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been told Yohimbine? Anyone tried it?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Nope yohimbine is also banned in this country. I'm sick of this crap. Anyone know any medication available in Australia ?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

no? you're on an maoi which is contraindicated with, like, everything and you're in australia where everything is extremely stringent. i mean, theoretically tiny doses of a stimulant may augment an maoi, although this isn't practised widely and since you're on a benzodiazepine to control your anxiety, ostensibly, this probably isn't the wisest of augmentation strategies either. 

the serotonergic component of the maoi is likely the culprit although other neurotransmitter systems may be involved. you could try cyproheptadine, although if mirtazapine didn't help but rather made things worse then cyproheptadine may very well do the same as it antagonises a broad range of serotonin receptor sites, many of which are also antagonised by mirtazapine.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes I will stop taking the maoi if wellburtin helps ?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

So i eventually convince the doctor to prescribe me Cyproheptadine. I asked the pharmacist if it was safe to take while on an MAOI & she told me yes. Just had a look & it says Do not take if you have taken an MAOI in the last 14 days.

****ing idiots.

How bad could the interaction be?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> it didn't enhance mine. it was neutral - it didn't do much for anxiety either. but a lot of people report that it is neutral in that regard. unfortunately it's only available in select markets.


didn't you experience prolongued orgasm on it?


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Moclobemide can be good for anxiety and depression without affecting libido. Usually at least.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Do people with depression have Libido ?
If libido is a medication killer then you are not depressed


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

swim said:


> didn't you experience prolongued orgasm on it?


nope.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

After much studying and reading anectodal reports, Mirapex is well known for libido increase, lowered refractory time, and better erections.

This is a dopamine agonist. Usually they are prescribed for restless leg syndrome, parkinsons, etc..


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks i'll ask for Mirapex if this Cyproheptadine doesn't work out


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Start off at a really low dose and titrate slowly. This drug can give some bad nausea if started at too high of a dose. Typically first 2 weeks it works on the presynaptic autoreceptors, they eventually decensitize and the drug can then really show its magic. Though the libido thing is usually noticed quickly enough.

Also note long term use can be hard to quit due to bad withdrawals. Something to keep in mind when making the decision.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Doesn't remeron enhance orgasm or increase ejaculation?

I notice seroquel increases ejaculation the next day after the halflife wears off. Pretty cool side effect.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

remeron did nothing for my libdo


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> After much studying and reading anectodal reports, Mirapex is well known for libido increase, lowered refractory time, and better erections.
> 
> This is a dopamine agonist. Usually they are prescribed for restless leg syndrome, parkinsons, etc..


what i haven't been able to find is whether mirapex can been taken prn much like dostinex (likely owing to its long half-life) or whether it has to be taken continuously which is, in my opinion, not the best of options.

cabergoline would be worth a trial if not for the heart-valve issues, even if they most commonly present themselves when the medication is dosed higher than average; the potential heart problems are a scary thought.

speaking of dopamine agonists, though, i took ropinirole (requip) and it had no effect on libido at all. in fact, it really didn't do much of anything except perhaps make my hair shed a bit and i titrated up to a very decent dose.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> what i haven't been able to find is whether mirapex can been taken prn much like dostinex (likely owing to its long half-life) or whether it has to be taken continuously which is, in my opinion, not the best of options.
> 
> cabergoline would be worth a trial if not for the heart-valve issues, even if they most commonly present themselves when the medication is dosed higher than average; the potential heart problems are a scary thought.
> 
> speaking of dopamine agonists, though, i took ropinirole (requip) and it had no effect on libido at all. in fact, it really didn't do much of anything except perhaps make my hair shed a bit and i titrated up to a very decent dose.


Apparently Mirapex has a preference for presynaptic autoreceptors, so it takes a while for them to decensitize and for the results to show.

Mirapex is non-ergot so no heart valve issues, though there is a higher incidence of heart failure among elderly during initial startup of treatment.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Apparently Mirapex has a preference for presynaptic autoreceptors, so it takes a while for them to decensitize and for the results to show.
> 
> Mirapex is non-ergot so no heart valve issues, though there is a higher incidence of heart failure among elderly during initial startup of treatment.


right, but i didn't respond at all to ropinirole and i took that for about a month and a half after steadying at 4mg/day, the highest allowed for the treatment of rls and ropinirole and pramipexole are similar enough to allow for a reasonable comparison.

but i guess the inference here is that since, ostensibly, prami has a preference for presynaptic autoreceptors, i can't take the drug on a prn basis, correct? i mean, i'm making that assumption based on my experiences with ropinirole, the differences between the longer-acting, ergot dopamine agonist cousins, e.g. cabergoline, and what you've just stated about the apparent preference pramipexole has for select receptors.

but, yes, pramipexole doesn't have the same heart-valve issues as its ergot cousins, e.g. cabergoline, cabergoline perhaps being the best known libido and orgasm enhancer.

i really don't want to be taking a dopamine agonist daily as i don't want to potentially develop mood problems, nor do i want to potentially develop anhedonia due to the issues highlighted within the antidepressant thread. so i was looking for something to take to heighten libido, but not necessarily orgasm or erectile functioning, although i suppose enhancing all three wouldn't be unwelcomed , on a prn basis - thus cabergoline as a potential. perhaps the risk is reduced if only taken sparingly? it's sort of a risky move to take with the ergots.


----------



## panicattack (Jun 16, 2013)

I was on wellbutrin and didn't notice an increased libido.

Phenibut is the only thing that has increased my libido (and it did a lot). It's not an ssri, though.


----------



## panicattack (Jun 16, 2013)

adamaus said:


> Nope yohimbine is also banned in this country. I'm sick of this crap. Anyone know any medication available in Australia ?


Man, they must not want depressed people gettin' it on in your country.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

So some more to add to the list are Cabergoline, Ropinirole and Pramipexole?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> So some more to add to the list are Cabergoline, Ropinirole and Pramipexole?


good luck trying to get a prescription for one of those.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> good luck trying to get a prescription for one of those.


Why is that?

I've read Huperzine is useful to increase sex drive. Anyone tried it?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> Why is that?
> 
> I've read Huperzine is useful to increase sex drive. Anyone tried it?


because they aren't routinely prescribed by general practitioners let alone psychiatrists to those who aren't suffering from movement-related disorders - particularly the ergot-derived dopaminergics.


----------



## imrj (Jan 20, 2009)

adamaus said:


> I read on here a while back that there are some anti depressants or other medications that actually increase sex drive instead of blunting it like most SSRI's and other MAOI's, anti depressants.
> 
> If anyone can help it would be much appreciated as both doctors I saw today had NO IDEA at all. Thank You


wow, so many posts, no one mentioned the most important one yet.....Testosterone Cypionate


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't have low testosterone. So i've been on Cyproheptadine 4mg three times a day and can say there is a definite improvement! Will update after a few more days


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> I don't have low testosterone. So i've been on Cyproheptadine 4mg three times a day and can say there is a definite improvement! Will update after a few more days


you can thank me for throwing that idea out there!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

adamaus said:


> I don't have low testosterone. So i've been on Cyproheptadine 4mg three times a day and can say there is a definite improvement! Will update after a few more days


What did you say to your docter to get the cypro?

What kinda improvements are you noticing and are they permament?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> What did you say to your docter to get the cypro?
> 
> What kinda improvements are you noticing and are they permament?


there are a number of studies that demonstrate cyproheptadine's efficacy in the treatment of sertonergic-induced sexual dysfunction. i had to just show studies to get it prescribed to me. did it work at the time? no, it made it worse, but i'm an odd duck.

dose reduction worked better than any augmentation strategy had, although i realise that reducing the dose or doses of medication taken isn't a realistic possibility for many who are stabilised - i really didn't think it was a possibility for me either, but i reduced just enough (and slowly at that) so that acceptable sexual functioning came back.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I notice seroquel having a good effect thur antagonism, but maybe something with a shorter half-life might be more perferable like a 8 to 12 halflife compared to seroquel 18 hours. Less time sedated then I could be more functional during the day time.


----------



## Chiko (May 16, 2013)

Mianserin but you have do sex fast cause after half hour you sleep lol


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> What did you say to your docter to get the cypro?
> 
> What kinda improvements are you noticing and are they permament?


Slight increase in libido. Penis isn't shriveled up to the point where it looks abnormal & scrotum is no longer tight and not like a golf ball.

Thankyou bas!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Chiko said:


> Mianserin but you have do sex fast cause after half hour you sleep lol


he said mirtazapine affected him negatively sexually and so mianserin, of which mirtazapine is a very slight variation, will likely do the same.

mirtazapine and mianserin felt exactly the same when i took either of the drugs and when dosed appropriately (read: equivalently).


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

adamaus said:


> Nope yohimbine is also banned in this country. I'm sick of this crap. Anyone know any medication available in Australia ?


Its very difficult to get anything like stimulants unless you have severe and obvious add adhd.

Ive found docs here to be pretty narrow minded when it comes to thinking and prescribing outside the box. Im in Melbourne too and was denied Buproprion because its only use here is for quitting smoking and not for ssri induced sexual disorders.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Only question i have is can i take Cyproheptadine every day for months until I stabilise on the MAOI and all the other SSRI crap they gave me which cause this problem. Forgot to ask the unhappy doctor lol


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

No replies so bumping.

Can I take this stuff every day?


----------



## stardust1000 (Jun 21, 2013)

Try eating a whole raw white onion ,That will do the trick if you manage to get it down ya gob & into your belly


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> No replies so bumping.
> 
> Can I take this stuff every day?


yes.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

stardust1000 said:


> Try eating a whole raw white onion ,That will do the trick if you manage to get it down ya gob & into your belly


How long does it last?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> yes.


Awesome!


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't think it works to full potential if I'm still taking xanax. I have stopped taking nardil because I think nardil is the problem & not xanax. Anyone got some other suggestions that will work while still on meds ?


----------



## imrj (Jan 20, 2009)

adamaus said:


> I don't have low testosterone.


how do you know that? what are the labs? free, total, SHBG, E2?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

basuraeuropea said:


> no ethical doctor is going to prescribe you a stimulant for the treatment of an anxiety disorder if you don't have adhd comorbid.


Stimulants could also be used for comorbid treatment-resistant depression. After all, SA is a real downer.

While no doc would hand out stimulants for SA, we all know that if you're looking for a drug that will make you more social an amphetamine is likely to do the job.

As for the original question about drugs that increase libido, I've never personally found any. I'd sure love to find some, but I haven't. My brother uses Androgel and he tells me that it produces wonderfully erotic dreams and erections like a teenager (he's 60). I'd sure like that kind of response and plan to have my testosterone levels checked the next time I see my doctor.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> Ive found docs here to be pretty narrow minded when it comes to thinking and prescribing outside the box. Im in Melbourne too and was denied Buproprion because its only use here is for quitting smoking and not for ssri induced sexual disorders.


Sorry to hear that docs down under have their heads up their ***. Wellbutrin is commonly added to SSRIs in an attempt to offset adverse sexual side effects. Personally, I don't find Wellbutrin at all useful, though it's certainly worth a try given how it's totally benign. Wellbutrin is pretty harmless unless taken at excessive dosages where it will cause seizures & in the US docs treat it as the harmless pill it is.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Stimulants could also be used for comorbid treatment-resistant depression. After all, SA is a real downer.
> 
> While no doc would hand out stimulants for SA, we all know that if you're looking for a drug that will make you more social an amphetamine is likely to do the job.
> 
> As for the original question about drugs that increase libido, I've never personally found any. I'd sure love to find some, but I haven't. My brother uses Androgel and he tells me that it produces wonderfully erotic dreams and erections like a teenager (he's 60). I'd sure like that kind of response and plan to have my testosterone levels checked the next time I see my doctor.


i've heard good things about testosterone replacement therapy (trt) as well, as long as it's administered and monitored correctly - you don't want the t converting to estrogen, nor do you want prolactin levels skyrocketing - and as long as you are committed to the therapy. after a period of time while receiving non-endogenous testosterone, the body stops producing any of its own and thus if the therapy is stopped you are left with hypogonadism, which the patient may have had before, but one who had testosterone in the, say, low-normal to mid-normal range prior to starting trt may find their testosterone levels quickly drop to far below normal after the trt is stopped and thus there is a hesitance to prescribe androgel, for instance, because doctors don't want to have to undo damage if the patient wants to stop taking and started in the normal, albeit low-normal to mid-normal range to begin with.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't think it works to full potential if I'm still taking xanax. I have stopped taking nardil because I think nardil is the problem & not xanax. Anyone got some other suggestions that will work while still on meds ?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

basuraeuropea said:


> i've heard good things about testosterone replacement therapy (trt) as well, as long as it's administered and monitored correctly - you don't want the t converting to estrogen, nor do you want prolactin levels skyrocketing - and as long as you are committed to the therapy. *after a period of time while receiving non-endogenous testosterone, the body stops producing any of its own and thus if the therapy is stopped you are left with hypogonadism*, which the patient may have had before, but one who had testosterone in the, say, low-normal to mid-normal range prior to starting trt may find their testosterone levels quickly drop to far below normal after the trt is stopped and thus there is a hesitance to prescribe androgel, for instance, because doctors don't want to have to undo damage if the patient wants to stop taking and started in the normal, albeit low-normal to mid-normal range to begin with.


Thanks for the comment since that's a risk I hadn't considered. The risk that one could be stuck taking testosterone supplements for life once started is certainly a risk to take seriously. How long exactly is this risk? Do natural testosterone levels slowly go back up over months or are we talking about something that takes many years to return to normalcy?

My brother had commented on how the reference range for what's normal-T is quite broad and makes no reference to age (like how it likely is normal for testosterone levels to fall by his age of 60 -- so should his level be the same as that of someone who's 20?:stu)


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Clomid will kickstart your testes. In fact, you can take clomid just to raise testosterone in general.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Thanks for the comment since that's a risk I hadn't considered. The risk that one could be stuck taking testosterone supplements for life once started is certainly a risk to take seriously. How long exactly is this risk? Do natural testosterone levels slowly go back up over months or are we talking about something that takes many years to return to normalcy?
> 
> My brother had commented on how the reference range for what's normal-T is quite broad and makes no reference to age (like how it likely is normal for testosterone levels to fall by his age of 60 -- so should his level be the same as that of someone who's 20?:stu)


i really don't know the answer as to how long the testes take to start normal production of testosterone again (assuming one started trt within range).

as for the range, it is quite broad and while there are general guidelines as to where one's testosterone should be, there is no standardised range that takes age into consideration. this is, indeed, problematic, although i think one can deduce that if t levels are in the 300s and that individual is in his 20s then while in range, there is an abnormality. whether doctors will see that as an abnormality or a normal variation upon a continuum is individualised, i suppose, and probably largely contingent upon symptoms presented, e.g. hypogonadism, lack of secondary sexual characteristics, depression, sexual dysfunction, altered endocrine functioning, et al.

it seems that trt is largely frowned upon by the medical community if one is young or 'in range' due to the aforementioned issues. trt and benzodiazepines are dangers to society!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Clomid will kickstart your testes. In fact, you can take clomid just to raise testosterone in general.


i want to try this, but i can't get it prescribed. have you been prescribed clomid and if so, how?


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

@ ultra

That's not really that big of a ideal. You could simply get off T and then inject HCG to start your own production again. You could also try HCG mono to increase your own production or you could go for exogenous T & HCG. However the risk with HCG is that it seems to boost estrogen which is why many who are on HCG need an additional aromatase inhibitor which also can have side effects. But in the US it shouldn't be too hard to find a doc who is willing to experiment a bit. You just gotta look for one who understands male hormones.
I was on T gel for a few months and they didn't work for me and my balls still shrunk. When I got off the gel it took a few weeks for my balls to start growing again. Later I got myself tested and I was back to the same old low T levels I had before the I went on the gel.
But shrinking balls definitely suck they are depressing. I dont want my balls to shrink and be pulled against my body all the time I want them to hang low and move around freely. 
How low is your T? Post some labs. Is your low LH too? If your LH is low and your balls are ok then HCG would work for you. If your balls are the issue then HCG will not work, clomid also will not work.
Clomid is not good for depressed people. Clomid itself can cause depression. Bodybuilders on clomid report getting mood swings like women and crying all the time. I'd rather go for HCG injections.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

does dxm lower testosterone?


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think in these times every male should be on TRT. Toxins are everywhere.
How many men today look like men? Not many. But this has become normal.
I bet that normal males 200 years ago looked much more masculine and had more strength and bigger genitals than today. The planet is being poisoned by all the chemical dirt. Males are dying out. I think it's all done on purpose.
Don't let them win the battle.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I have read that Cyproheptadine is the antidote to Serotonin syndrome


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

basuraeuropea said:


> ...probably largely contingent upon symptoms presented, e.g. hypogonadism, lack of secondary sexual characteristics, *depression, sexual dysfunction,* altered endocrine functioning, et al.


Unfortunately, many low-T symptoms are pretty vague. TV ads for Androgel will mention depression, loss of libido, low energy and such. Problem is that each of those low-T symptoms is also a symptom of depression so they don't tell us much of anything on their own. Sexual dysfunction, obviously, could also be ED, so yet another vague symptom or depression yet again.

I can can confirm that Androgel (along with regular visits to the gym) has given my brother impressively large muscles for a guy who's 60. He's also hairy as an ape now, though seems more testosterone has had the effect of inducing male pattern hair loss for him.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> i want to try this, but i can't get it prescribed. have you been prescribed clomid and if so, how?


I haven't been prescribed it, but as someone who was heavily into the bodybuilding scene back in the days, I knew many people who took it. It's an easy drug to get at your local gym if you befriend the big roid head haha. You can get it overseas as well.

Can't you tell your doctor that a friend of yours is on it and it increased their sex drive so you want to give it a try? Or maybe push for testosterone therapy and then eventually after nagging you say "ok fine i'll do clomid instead". Maybe the doc will be so relieved you don't want TRT that they will prescribe


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> I haven't been prescribed it, but as someone who was heavily into the bodybuilding scene back in the days, I knew many people who took it. It's an easy drug to get at your local gym if you befriend the big roid head haha. You can get it overseas as well.
> 
> Can't you tell your doctor that a friend of yours is on it and it increased their sex drive so you want to give it a try? Or maybe push for testosterone therapy and then eventually after nagging you say "ok fine i'll do clomid instead". Maybe the doc will be so relieved you don't want TRT that they will prescribe


i'll definitely try the "okayyyy, fine! clomid instead..." tactic and see how far it gets me


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Anything else that works? This stuff gives me ****ed up dreams


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> Anything else that works? This stuff gives me ****ed up dreams


psychopharmacology and psychotropics are all about trade offs and compromises. it's clearly rare to find a medication or cocktail of medications that provide/s for absolutely no side effects. so you're going to have to weigh the pros or benefits against the cons or detriments of whatever medication or cocktail or augmentation strategy, etc. you're taking.

sexual functioning? disturbing dreams? take less cyproheptadine and see if you can find some sort of balance that's acceptable.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Low choresteral can cause a low sex drive.

Try eatting fatty foods like eggs and bacon.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

True, Basuraeuropea
GotAnxiety: I eat Eggs pretty much every second day


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Cyproheptadine is also the antidote to serotonin syndrome


----------



## zibimark (Jun 25, 2013)

Antidepresant-tianeptine


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

zibimark said:


> Antidepresant-tianeptine


Not available in Australia


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

viagra is fresh water compared to this http://www.nature.com/ijir/journal/v11/n1/abs/3900377a.html
For the record,* Silvio Berlusconi* does it weekly.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

swim said:


> viagra is fresh water compared to this http://www.nature.com/ijir/journal/v11/n1/abs/3900377a.html
> For the record,* Silvio Berlusconi* does it weekly.


I Don't need Viagra. Any other suggestions?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

adamaus said:


> I Don't need Viagra. Any other suggestions?


edit


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

it is a real problem.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dont even remember saying that
My bad


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> mirtazapine/mianserin - sometimes, if you're lucky.
> 
> same for bupropion and trazodone.


Getting some Bupropion soon. What's a good dose instead of quitting smoking


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> Getting some Bupropion soon. What's a good dose instead of quitting smoking


i don't know. i have panic disorder and generalised anxiety disorder and severe variants at that, so i can't tolerate bupropion at all without the drug inducing a 24/7 panic attack from hell, so i haven't really read much into the drug.

that said, from what i have read some find benefit on as little as 75mg/day of the drug while others need up to 300mg/day.

can't you change the cocktail of the meds you're on now? what are you on now?


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> that said, from what i have read some find benefit on as little as 75mg/day of the drug while others need up to 300mg/day.
> 
> can't you change the cocktail of the meds you're on now? what are you on now?


Is this for libido or for quitting smoking? I am confused now. I've tried Wellbutrin up to 300mg but I didn't have any benefit from it at all.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

it's for Libido


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

well, you could start at 75-150mg and see if it does anything for you. I never noticed any increase in libido when taking wellbutrin, but I am probably on a lot more medications than you.


----------



## zibimark (Jun 25, 2013)

Antidepressants improve libido: Tianeptine
Antidepressants do not disturb libido: bupropion, trazodone, moclobemide, mirtazapine mianserine, selegiline, agomelatine.
drugs interfering with libido-clomipramine, SSRIs, SNRIs


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

zibimark said:


> Antidepressants improve libido: Tianeptine
> Antidepressants do not disturb libido: bupropion, trazodone, moclobemide, mirtazapine mianserine, selegiline, agomelatine.
> drugs interfering with libido-clomipramine, SSRIs, SNRIs


it's really unwise to make blanketed statements intended to be all-encompassing truths. generalities can be made based on the likelihood of a medication to cause sexual dysfunction, although one cannot concretely state that medicine x will or will not cause for said dysfunction.

trazodone, mirtazapine and mianserin all crippled sexual functioning for me, for instance. i haven't trialed the rest of the antidepressants that you claim to not 'disturb' libido with the unmentioned exception of bupropion which was much too anxiolytic to provide for any therapeutic benefits and thus i was pulled off the drug quickly.

with the drugs you mention that 'interfere with libido', the ssris/snris don't have much of an impact upon my sexual functioning at all. the tcas do, however, although i'm a bit confused as to why you chose to highlight a lone tca rather than the class, however varied that class may be.

and with the single drug you claim to 'improve' libido, tianeptine, well, that drug didn't do very much at all therapeutically and mildly dampened my sexual spectrum.

anyhow, just goes to show how idiosyncratic and individualistic responses to psychotropics can be.


----------



## JSeinfeld (Jan 20, 2013)

Wellbutrin didn't help me at all. I lost my libido with celexa and quitted it.

2 months ago I gave it a second chance. I restarted celexa (just half a 20mg pill) along with wb. But now my libido is gone again. I normally have a really high libido, but for the last two weeks I didn't even wanna touch my GF. So I'm dropping these stupid drugs again, I don't know why I'm so dumba$s for keep trying!!


----------



## imrj (Jan 20, 2009)

you keep looking for wrong thing dude....any med that increases libido will not last as you will have tolerance build up and then a host of other issues along side it.....hormones are the biggest factors in libido, with testosterone being the first (thyroid, adrenals, growth hormone also are key).....

since you insist, this one is reported to give very high libido increases, but then again fades with repeadted use

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melanotan_II


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

imrj said:


> you keep looking for wrong thing dude....any med that increases libido will not last as you will have tolerance build up and then a host of other issues along side it.....hormones are the biggest factors in libido, with testosterone being the first (thyroid, adrenals, growth hormone also are key).....
> 
> since you insist, this one is reported to give very high libido increases, but then again fades with repeadted use
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melanotan_II


No low hormones


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> No low hormones


i think i'll redirect you back to an earlier post i made within this thread that i really think you need to internalise -



basuraeuropea said:


> psychopharmacology and psychotropics are all about trade offs and compromises. it's clearly rare to find a medication or cocktail of medications that provide/s for absolutely no side effects. so you're going to have to weigh the pros or benefits against the cons or detriments of whatever medication or cocktail or augmentation strategy, etc. you're taking.


----------



## purrinus (Jul 1, 2013)

aurorix


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

purrinus said:


> aurorix


 moclobemide ?


----------



## J29Davis (May 9, 2013)

adamaus said:


> Nope yohimbine is also banned in this country. I'm sick of this crap. Anyone know any medication available in Australia ?


Unfortunately, I can`t help you with your problem, but I want to ask why don`t you try to use an online pharmacy, they always have a great deal of choice, only one minus - a lot of scammers


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

J29Davis said:


> Unfortunately, I can`t help you with your problem, but I want to ask why don`t you try to use an online pharmacy, they always have a great deal of choice, only one minus - a lot of scammers


Big brother government have been shutting a lot of them down lately. Plus credit card company's like VISA and MasterCard have restricted use of card on their sites trying to force them out of business. 
Drug companies putting your tax dollars hard at work.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

why dont you just try horny goat weed (which is a decent antidepressant too, with high enough amounts of icariin)

my highest libido ever was when I took this supplement called Longjax MHT (longjax, maca, horny goat weed, tribulus). I attribute the extreme libido to just the longjax and horny goat weed.



adamaus said:


> Only question i have is can i take Cyproheptadine every day for months until I stabilise on the MAOI and all the other SSRI crap they gave me which cause this problem. Forgot to ask the unhappy doctor lol


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

The Professor said:


> why dont you just try horny goat weed (which is a decent antidepressant too, with high enough amounts of icariin)
> 
> my highest libido ever was when I took this supplement called Longjax MHT (longjax, maca, horny goat weed, tribulus). I attribute the extreme libido to just the longjax and horny goat weed.


i don't think any of these are sustainable solutions, though. perhaps for a period of time they may, and i emphasise may, ameliorate low libido, but only for a finite period of time.


----------



## imrj (Jan 20, 2009)

i'be willing to bet you didnt have comprehensive hormone panel.....post your labs....

seems like we are kinda wasting our time with you on this thread thou....you looking for a miracle drug for libido you aint gonna find one.


----------



## J29Davis (May 9, 2013)

CD700 said:


> Big brother government have been shutting a lot of them down lately. Plus credit card company's like VISA and MasterCard have restricted use of card on their sites trying to force them out of business.
> Drug companies putting your tax dollars hard at work.


Well, since the last year, I've been on the Cymbalta and I buy it on this site meds-easy.com, its not bad as for me, look it through.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

that site is scam site


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Would adding ginseng & arginine to cyproheptadine work ?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

What about red Ginseng? 2 grams a day it says


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

i need something. Im thinking cyproheptadine 4mg, red ginseng 2 grams and arginine 3 grams


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

adamaus said:


> i need something. Im thinking cyproheptadine 4mg, red ginseng 2 grams and arginine 3 points i dont know ill try and see


 see


----------



## JamesWest (Aug 5, 2013)

adamaus said:


> i need something. Im thinking cyproheptadine 4mg, red ginseng 2 grams and arginine 3 grams


I used Acefin natural testosterone booster which includes all ingredients like Tribulus Terrestris, Eurycoma Longiflora and lots more helps to boost libido which ultimately strengthen testosterone. I experienced very good result without side effect and right now I am happy in my sexual life.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

JamesWest said:


> I used Acefin natural testosterone booster which includes all ingredients like Tribulus Terrestris, Eurycoma Longiflora and lots more helps to boost libido which ultimately strengthen testosterone. I experienced very good result without side effect and right now I am happy in my sexual life.


You realize that tribulus is all false marketing. It does NOTHING. It's no better than placebo. Just hype bodybuilding companies created to sell more product.



> *The Effect of Five Weeks of Tribulus Terrestris Supplementation on Muscle Strength and Body Composition During Preseason Training in Elite Rugby League Players*
> 
> *ROGERSON, SHANE; RICHES, CHRISTOPHER J.; JENNINGS, CARL; WEATHERBY, ROBERT P.; MEIR, RUDI A.; MARSHALL-GRADISNIK, SONYA M.*
> 
> ...


----------



## R4ndom (Jun 30, 2013)

What about testosterone?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Testosterone levels are fine i had everything checked


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

R4ndom said:


> What about testosterone?


According to my brother on Androgel, it makes him "horny all the time." Pretty impressive to be horny all the time at age 60; sounds like the typical state of a teen boy.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> According to my brother on Androgel, it makes him "horny all the time." Pretty impressive to be horny all the time at age 60; sounds like the typical state of a teen boy.


yeah, but he's 60 and most of us here are in our 20s - what does one do if one starts testosterone replacement (or augmentation) therapy and it, as is the case with hrt, induces hypogonadism as the individual's endogenous testosterone is replaced with exogenous sources of? stay on synthetic testosterone for life? try to normalise one's endocrine system after using for a period of time with other medications, e.g. clomiphene? i mean, it just doesn't seem like a sustainable nor wise option for someone who is both young and doesn't have low testosterone levels at present.

also, as a totally unrelated aside, is your signature a reflection of your suicidal ideation at present? or the aforementioned AND a penchant for blaze bayley's music?


----------



## JamesWest (Aug 5, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> yeah, but he's 60 and most of us here are in our 20s - what does one do if one starts testosterone replacement (or augmentation) therapy and it, as is the case with hrt, induces hypogonadism as the one's endogenous testosterone is replaced with exogenous sources of? stay on synthetic testosterone for life? try to normalise one's endocrine system after using for a period of time with other medications, e.g. clomiphene? i mean, it just doesn't seem like a sustainable nor wise option for someone who is both young and doesn't have low testosterone levels at present.
> 
> also, as a totally unrelated aside, is your signature a reflection of your suicidal ideation at present? or the aforementioned AND a penchant for blaze bayley's music?


I agree with your points that instead of replacing testosterone replacement one need to take natural medication therapy and testosterone boost supplements like Viafen,Nugenix,High T.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

JamesWest said:


> I agree with your points that instead of replacing testosterone replacement one need to take natural medication therapy and testosterone boost supplements like Viafen,Nugenix,High T.


well, some of us need medication and "natural medication therapy" isn't an option to keep symptomatology under control. the same can be said for hormone replacement therapy - if one truly needs said therapy then it's available and should be utilised.

if a sex-hormone panel has revealed no abnormalities then nothing should be taken - supplements purported to boost testosterone levels included.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

This thread is madness.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

But if my anti depressant use has caused this and i have normal testosterone levels then i have to take some kind of supplement


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

adamaus said:


> But if my anti depressant use has caused this and i have normal testosterone levels then i have to take some kind of supplement


No you don't have to. Sorry if you've already answered this but when did you discontinue the antidepressant?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I am now on Nardil which will continue to have sexual side effects but in the past I have been on various antidepressants which have caused this problem.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

adamaus said:


> I am now on Nardil which will continue to have sexual side effects but in the past I have been on various antidepressants which have caused this problem.


Then I wonder if staying off psychotropic medication for a few months might get rid of the sexual issues. I don't know what the medications are being prescribed for but, is therapy an option?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

So far the Nardil is working so it's either no medication and no libido or medication and libido.

I haven't tried therapy but seen Psychologist, Psychiatrist, they are useless


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I meant its either its either no medication and libido or medication and no libido


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> I meant its either its either no medication and libido or medication and no libido


what is your daily functioning like off all psychotropics?

and by libido do you just mean desire (as the definition proper) or the entire sexual response cycle?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

my daily functioning is good i guess? I run, walk, lift weghts and eat healthy.
I mean theres no desire at all for sex


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> my daily functioning is good i guess? I run, walk, lift weghts and eat healthy.
> I mean theres no desire at all for sex


but erectile and orgasmic functioning are unimpaired?

and i asked how your daily functioning OFF psychotropics is not your daily functioning as of right now while on them.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Na erectile and orgasmic functionin are impaired as well.

My daily functionin is good i guess because i'm always on something


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> Na erectile and orgasmic functionin are impaired as well.
> 
> My daily functionin is good i guess because i'm always on something


again, how is your daily functioning OFF medication?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

my daily functioning is good


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

basuraeuropea said:


> yeah, but he's 60 and most of us here are in our 20s - what does one do if one starts testosterone replacement (or augmentation) therapy and it, as is the case with hrt, induces hypogonadism as the individual's endogenous testosterone is replaced with exogenous sources of? stay on synthetic testosterone for life? try to normalise one's endocrine system after using for a period of time with other medications, e.g. clomiphene? i mean, it just doesn't seem like a sustainable nor wise option for someone who is both young and doesn't have low testosterone levels at present.


We agree. I only answered the question "what increases libido." I never said it was a good idea for a 20-something who doesn't have low-T.

My brother actually did have low-T and didn't start on Androgel till he was age 52 or 53, so an age typical for parents of SAS members.


----------



## R4ndom (Jun 30, 2013)

My total T is within "normal range" but that doesn't mean much because a level of 300 is not the norm for someone in their 20's. I don't know what to do yet at the moment but I think that having low t is worse than replacement as long as you can find a way to produce sperm as my sexual functioning is a ****ing joke and definitely retracts from my quality of life. Especially if your young.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> my daily functioning is good


then why are you taking medication?

that question is only posed to highlight your lack of understanding of my question which has been asked, like, five different ways now.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> then why are you taking medication?
> that question is only posed to highlight your lack of understanding of my question which has been asked, like, five different ways now.


Because like i said there's rarely a day i'm not on something. If i take a day off i have anxiety and can't go to shop, but im happy to stay home so thats why i said its good.

Anyways what dose of cypro and arginine would you recommend
thanks


----------



## JamesWest (Aug 5, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> well, some of us need medication and "natural medication therapy" isn't an option to keep symptomatology under control. the same can be said for hormone replacement therapy - if one truly needs said therapy then it's available and should be utilised.
> 
> if a sex-hormone panel has revealed no abnormalities then nothing should be taken - supplements purported to boost testosterone levels included.


I don't have the idea about testosterone replacement therapy but your comment clears all the doubts about the same and helps to add new information about testosterone treatment.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> Because like i said there's rarely a day i'm not on something. If i take a day off i have anxiety and can't go to shop, but im happy to stay home so thats why i said its good.
> 
> Anyways what dose of cypro and arginine would you recommend
> thanks


then the answer to my question, dear adamaus, is that off medication your daily functioning is poor. and how did i deduce this? because you just said that you "have anxiety and can't go to shop" which doesn't sound as though it's the best day-to-day functioning nor mental states to me.

supplements are likely going to do nothing.

always start low with medication and work your way up to the maximum prescribed dose or follow your physician's instructions. i'd start at 4mg/night and stay there for five to seven days before pushing it up if you need to.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

JamesWest said:


> I don't have the idea about testosterone replacement therapy but your comment clears all the doubts about the same and helps to add new information about testosterone treatment.


thanks!


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

So 4mg Cyproheptadine should help without the arginine and ginseng?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> So 4mg Cyproheptadine should help without the arginine and ginseng?


no harm in adding the arginine, though. skip the ginseng if you're taking an maoi, even it has been shown to improve sexual functioning in a number of studies - one of the most well-studied supplements in this regard, in fact.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

How much arginine approxdimately should i take? it says on bottle 1/4 teaspoon but thats before exercise

Also what does Fish oil play in a diet? they are 1000mg per cap, it says take between 1 and 4 capsules 3 times daily. I don't know if 12 capsules a day is just written on there so you run out quickly then have to buy more, sounds like a dodgy marketing ploy.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

How much arginine approximately should i take? it says on bottle 1/4 teaspoon but thats before exercise. How much before sex?

Also what does Fish oil play in a diet? they are 1000mg per cap, it says take between 1 and 4 capsules 3 times daily. I don't know if 12 capsules a day is just written on there so you run out quickly then have to buy more, sounds like a dodgy marketing ploy.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

adamaus said:


> How much arginine approximately should i take? it says on bottle 1/4 teaspoon but thats before exercise. How much before sex?
> 
> Also what does Fish oil play in a diet? they are 1000mg per cap, it says take between 1 and 4 capsules 3 times daily. I don't know if 12 capsules a day is just written on there so you run out quickly then have to buy more, sounds like a dodgy marketing ploy.


In the past I've taken up to 10 grams of arginine and it still did nothing. Granted, I wasn't taking it for sex drive but for broscience increase of GH at night.

Man, parnate has been making my sex drive nuts. Kind of annoying though.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Might have to give Parnate a go


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Maybe horny goat weed, muira puama and tongkat ali?


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> Maybe horny goat weed, muira puama and tongkat ali?


Also, I take ginseng and ginkgo biloba since 2 weeks and my libido skyrocketed!


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Haven't tried muira puama or tongkat ali. Already taking 3G L-Arginine & 2G of Korean Red Ginseng (Syrup form) So far no results.

Do you take the leaf ginkgo biloba or tablets?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

ricca91 said:


> Also, I take ginseng and ginkgo biloba since 2 weeks and my libido skyrocketed!


How much of each do you take a day
Do you take any meds?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> How much of each do you take a day
> Do you take any meds?


his meds are in his signature.

:blank


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> his meds are in his signature.
> 
> :blank


Oh, just realized


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> Also, I take ginseng and ginkgo biloba since 2 weeks and my libido skyrocketed!


¡estás tomando un mogollón de medicamentos y suplementos alimenticios! 

¿tomas los suplementos combinados en una pastilla o todos separados?


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I dont understand that language
Would a low dose of Wellbutrin be safe? 75mg?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> I dont understand that language
> Would a low dose of Wellbutrin be safe? 75mg?


i didn't quote you and thus the post that you don't understand wasn't directed at you and neither does it contain information that the rest of the readership will benefit from.

bupropion and phenelzine are contraindicated, although that hasn't stopped brave souls from taking (and prescribing) the two together occasionally. 
http://books.google.com/books?id=n2e2aAYnZYkC&pg=PA493&lpg=PA493&dq=bupropion+phenelzine&source=bl&ots=xra3Lt5C4-&sig=-XPkzyZetyVOkc4hOMCd6HL7rPI&hl=en&sa=X&ei=2cMJUtL6OrCQyQGVh4DoDg&ved=0CHYQ6AEwCQ#v=onepage&q=bupropion%20phenelzine&f=false
don't accidentally kill yourself.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> i didn't quote you and thus the post that you don't understand wasn't directed at you and neither does it contain information that the rest of the readership will benefit from.
> 
> bupropion and phenelzine are contraindicated, although that hasn't stopped brave souls from taking (and prescribing) the two together occasionally.
> http://books.google.com/books?id=n2...EwCQ#v=onepage&q=bupropion phenelzine&f=false
> don't accidentally kill yourself.


ok. Not even the lowest dose possible would be safe?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> ok. Not even the lowest dose possible would be safe?


perhaps - it's all quite idiosyncratic.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> perhaps - it's all quite idiosyncratic.


I think ill pass


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

ricca91 said:


> Also, I take ginseng and ginkgo biloba since 2 weeks and my libido skyrocketed!


How much of each do you take a day?


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

adamaus said:


> How much of each do you take a day?


I take 750 mg of Red Ginseng and 120 mg of Ginkgo.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> ¡estás tomando un mogollón de medicamentos y suplementos alimenticios!
> 
> ¿tomas los suplementos combinados en una pastilla o todos separados?


Si, en realidad antes tomaba aún más cosas, pero ahora deje un par de suplementos. Voy probando varios hasta que encuentre los que me ayudan...

Aca en mi país no hay formulas combinadas de ginseng+ginkgo por lo que para llegar a la dosis que tomo tengo que tragarme 6 pastillas...

Yo sin embargo pido periodicamente de Estados Unidos, considero que la calidad de los suplementos es mucho mejor alla!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> Si, en realidad antes tomaba aún más cosas, pero ahora deje un par de suplementos. Voy probando varios hasta que encuentre los que me ayudan...
> 
> Aca en mi país no hay formulas combinadas de ginseng+ginkgo por lo que para llegar a la dosis que tomo tengo que tragarme 6 pastillas...
> 
> Yo sin embargo pido periodicamente de Estados Unidos, considero que la calidad de los suplementos es mucho mejor alla!


sí, supuestamente es - también aquí en españa por las regulaciones que hay aunque no son reglados los suplementos por la agencia europea de medicamentos son de buenísima calidad.

he probado un montón de suplementos, incluso unos de los que tomas tú, pero no me han hecho nada - ¿quizá necesite más? pero que carísimo, especialmente en españa o en eeuu. de hecho, a veces me parece que nada me va a ayudar y entro periodos/episodios deprisivos muy graves. tomo tres medicamentos diario - la pregabalina, la fluvoxamina y el clonazepam. pero la dosis del isrs (la fluvoxamina) es baja - 50mg/día - entonces creo que el problema sea con la pregabalina.

actualmente estoy tomando la agomelatina como farmacéutico adjunto y que nada me ha ayudado en ese respeto, ojalá que esta jodida sustancia haga algo beneficiosa. si no, mi psiquiatra también me ha recetado la reboxetina. uy, que pesadilla es tener los trastornos de pánico y de la ansiedad generalizada.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> sí, supuestamente es - también aquí en españa por las regulaciones que hay aunque no son reglados los suplementos por la agencia europea de medicamentos son de buenísima calidad.
> 
> he probado un montón de suplementos, incluso unos de los que tomas tú, pero no me han hecho nada - ¿quizá necesite más? pero que carísimo, especialmente en españa o en eeuu. de hecho, a veces me parece que nada me va a ayudar y entro periodos/episodios deprisivos muy graves. tomo tres medicamentos diario - la pregabalina, la fluvoxamina y el clonazepam. pero la dosis del isrs (la fluvoxamina) es baja - 50mg/día - entonces creo que el problema sea con la pregabalina.
> 
> actualmente estoy tomando la agomelatina como farmacéutico adjunto y que nada me ha ayudado en ese respeto, ojalá que esta jodida sustancia haga algo beneficiosa. si no, mi psiquiatra también me ha recetado la reboxetina. uy, que pesadilla es tener los trastornos de pánico y de la ansiedad generalizada.


Si, la verdad que es muy muy complicado, y teniendo trastorno bipolar además de ansiedad social puedo entender muy bien de lo que estas hablando!

Si mal no me acuerdo, la fluvoxamina es uno de los ISRS que mas disfuncion sexual provoca. La pregabalina es inclusive peor, las veces que la he tomado para la ansiedad era imposible llegar al orgasmo y tenia leve disfunción erectil.

Lo que conviene en cuanto a ginseng es comprar un extracto de ginseng rojo que tenga por lo menos 350 mg de ginseng por comprimido estandarizado al 6% de ginsenosidos, y un extracto de ginkgo estandarizado al bilobalido.

Ginseng:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/16855773/

Ginkgo:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/9611693/?i=7&from=ginkgo erection

Son estudios preliminares, pero algo de evidencia hay.

La horny goat weed tambien podria ayudar, ya que es un inhibidor de la PDE-5.

Tu problema es mas bien la anorgasmia o la ereccion?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> Si, la verdad que es muy muy complicado, y teniendo trastorno bipolar además de ansiedad social puedo entender muy bien de lo que estas hablando!
> 
> Si mal no me acuerdo, la fluvoxamina es uno de los ISRS que mas disfuncion sexual provoca. La pregabalina es inclusive peor, las veces que la he tomado para la ansiedad era imposible llegar al orgasmo y tenia leve disfunción erectil.
> 
> ...


gracias por los enlaces - he leído un poquito sobre los beneficios del ginseng pero no del gingko biloba - muy interesante. he leído que se necesita estar tomando más o menos 2-3g del ginseng al día y esas cantidades son increíblemente caras acá en españa - me alegro leer/saber que estás beneficiando de mucho menor.

y sí, según unos la fluvoxamina es uno de los isrs que causa más disfunción sexual pero otros dicen lo opuesto. de hecho, unos estudios han concluído que es uno de los que provoca el menor incidencia de problemas sexuales. el problema es que el resto, con la excepción de la paroxetina - y todos sabemos como es esa bestia en esa área - no me sirven para nada y por eso no me lo pueden cambiar por otro. los tricíclicos son peores que los isrs - también la mirtazapina. muy complicado como has dicho todo de la psiquiatría y también el delicado balance de la función sexual normal.

pero de todas maneras, regresando a la pregabalina, gracias a dios que puedo llegar al orgasmo de vez en cuando aunque frequentemente son muy débiles. generalmente no tengo problemas con la disfunción erectil pero todavía tengo el vardenafilo en mi cajón aunque nunca lo he usado/probado. entonces los problemas más prevalentes son la eyaculación retardada (a veces muuuuy retardada y como he mencionada muchas veces son super débiles los orgasmos) y también la falta de la libido - pero completamente, tío. no tengo ganas de hacer nada relacionado al sexo y tengo veintitantos años, estoy en la plenitud de mi vida y no la estoy viviendo para nada.

con dos recaídas graves no puedo cambiar la combinación de medicamentos que ando tomando en este momento - ni en el futuro cercano - que he encontrado una que controla mis síntomas. claro, como puedes imaginar, es imperativo que no me enferme otra vez y que evite el hospital, tan afectantes son los trastornos en mi caso. pero también es imperativo que recupere mi función sexual - algo parecido a lo normal necesito y no es que sólo lo quiero pero lo necesito para tener relaciones normales - encontrar una pareja y todo eso. no estoy pidiendo nada superhumano - sólo algo que me de la habilidad de mantener una relación y estar contento y cómodo con mi propio cuerpo. por eso me encuentro con medicamentos adjuntos, rezando que hagan algo.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> gracias por los enlaces - he leído un poquito sobre los beneficios del ginseng pero no del gingko biloba - muy interesante. he leído que se necesita estar tomando más o menos 2-3g del ginseng al día y esas cantidades son increíblemente caras acá en españa - me alegro leer/saber que estás beneficiando de mucho menor.
> 
> y sí, según unos la fluvoxamina es uno de los isrs que causa más disfunción sexual pero otros dicen lo opuesto. de hecho, unos estudios han concluído que es uno de los que provoca el menor incidencia de problemas sexuales. el problema es que el resto, con la excepción de la paroxetina - y todos sabemos como es esa bestia en esa área - no me sirven para nada y por eso no me lo pueden cambiar por otro. los tricíclicos son peores que los isrs - también la mirtazapina. muy complicado como has dicho todo de la psiquiatría y también el delicado balance de la función sexual normal.
> 
> ...


Entiendo perfectamente tu problema, y es horrible, lo siento mucho que te este pasando esto...

Lo de los orgasmos retardados lo tengo yo tambien con el pristiq. Vos probaste el bupropion, la buspirona y la ciproheptadina? Son para contrarrestar los efectos adversos sexuales de los ISRS y podrian tambien funcionar sobre la pregabalina.

Para aumentar la libido, el ginseng te puedo asegurar que lo hace. Ahora tengo que recibir la horny goat weed y vere como sera el efecto y te cuento despues!

Coraje que con el tiempo y la paciencia se logra estar mejor!


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

Stop the antidepressants and start taking doses of this:
http://jezebel.com/5800067/is-semen-really-an-antidepressant


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

ricca91 said:


> I take 750 mg of Red Ginseng and 120 mg of Ginkgo.


That's a very small dose. My Ginseng says to take 1-2 Grams a day.
Thanks I will add Ginko into my stack.

asittingducks: I will give that a try!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> Entiendo perfectamente tu problema, y es horrible, lo siento mucho que te este pasando esto...
> 
> Lo de los orgasmos retardados lo tengo yo tambien con el pristiq. Vos probaste el bupropion, la buspirona y la ciproheptadina? Son para contrarrestar los efectos adversos sexuales de los ISRS y podrian tambien funcionar sobre la pregabalina.
> 
> ...


gracias otra vez por las recomendaciones - te agradezco. sí, he probado el bupropión, la buspirona, y también la ciproheptadina. que tengo el trastorno de pánico el bupropión, como puedes imaginar, no me sirvió bien - el pánico en forma de pastilla - la buspirona no me hizo nada, y la ciproheptadina hizo, peculiarmente, la situación mucho más peor.

te aseguro que compro el ginseng, y que me cuentes como va la prueba de horny goat weed - ¡pues con ese nombre estoy seguro de que resuelva todo!

ojalá con la paciencia que algo me ayude - dios sabe como he estado esperando y esperando y esperando mientras probando un mogollón de sustancias (ni puedes imaginar cuantas) para ameliorar la situación y escaparme de este infierno donde me he encontrado - y sigo probando.

¡un abrazo, tío - gracias!


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> gracias otra vez por las recomendaciones - te agradezco. sí, he probado el bupropión, la buspirona, y también la ciproheptadina. que tengo el trastorno de pánico el bupropión, como puedes imaginar, no me sirvió bien - el pánico en forma de pastilla - la buspirona no me hizo nada, y la ciproheptadina hizo, peculiarmente, la situación mucho más peor.
> 
> te aseguro que compro el ginseng, y que me cuentes como va la prueba de horny goat weed - ¡pues con ese nombre estoy seguro de que resuelva todo!
> 
> ...


Me imagino, lamentablemente lo nuestro es pura prueba-error y muchos de nosotros tienen que intentar con un monton de sustancias antes de encontrar la combinacion adecuada... 
Es un poco nuestra tortura! Jaja

Lei que hasta probaste con pramipexol, sin muchos resultados... Por ahi el proximo paso seria probar con la cabergolina, pero no se si seria prudente ir a la "artillería pesada" para asi definirla.
Parece resolver la anorgasmia de manera eficaz pero cuesta muy cara y tiene varios efectos adversos indeseables.

Yo te ire contando como va con la horny goat weed, que segun las experiencias anecdóticas parece ser bastante eficaz, y mientras tanto te deseo suerte con el ginseng!

No desesperes, veras que con el tiempo se logra! Y cualquier cosa podes escribir, por mp tambien! Un abrazo!!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> Me imagino, lamentablemente lo nuestro es pura prueba-error y muchos de nosotros tienen que intentar con un monton de sustancias antes de encontrar la combinacion adecuada...
> Es un poco nuestra tortura! Jaja
> 
> Lei que hasta probaste con pramipexol, sin muchos resultados... Por ahi el proximo paso seria probar con la cabergolina, pero no se si seria prudente ir a la "artillería pesada" para asi definirla.
> ...


¡sí, es tortura completamente! y sí, he probado el pramipexol, el ropinirol, y también la amantadina. no me han servido para nada y sus efectos secundarios son terribles como puedes imaginar - lo peor es que cada vez que he probado un agonista dopaminérgico he tenido una caída de cabello super fuerte y las caídas duran por un mogollón de tiempo - meses. no quiero quedarme calvo con una prueba de la cabergolina, especialmente cuando todavía se me está cayendo el cabello del último dopaminérgico.

voy intentando no desesperarme, pero todos sabemos como la depresión a veces puede dominar todos los matices de la vida - así me encuentro en este momento pero sigo luchando que por muchos de nosotros es la única opción, ¿oi? lamentablemente los médicos no se dan cuenta de como puedan afectarnos no sólo los trastornos, pero también los tratamientos farmacéuticos cuyos efectos secundarios pueden ser tan afectantes como los desordenes. y despues de años y años en el mundo psiquiátrico, sé que tengo que hacer la gran mayoria de la investigación sobre mis propios trastornos - la responsibilidad, me parece, es mía en la oficina psiquiátrica que los psiquiatras no les importa tanto la calidad de la vida del paciente.

te cuento como van las pruebas del ginseng, la agomelatina (que ando tomando en este momento), y de la reboxetina (que me está esperando en un cajón). ¡tengo opciones aún! y por favor que me/nos cuentes como va la pruebilla del epimedium.

relacionado - ¿has hablado con adamaus? él, me parece, está en una situación peor que las de nosotros. no le he hablado, porque con honestidad es un poco tonto pero sí está sufriendo.

de tota manera, moltes gràcies i una abraçada forta, amic!


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

What about adding Zinc?
So that will be Zinc, ginko, arginine, ginseng & cypro


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> What about adding Zinc?
> So that will be Zinc, ginko, arginine, ginseng & cypro


be careful with zinc. look up zinc's role in the body's absorption of copper and iron. additionally, research zinc toxicity.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

ok I will look further into it. I only had a quick read.


----------



## JamesWest (Aug 5, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> be careful with zinc. look up zinc's role in the body's absorption of copper and iron. additionally, research zinc toxicity.


Is there any natural way to boost up testosterone level which will keep zinc in limit or medicine if any? Thanks in advance!


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Ive been on Zinc the last week and havent had bad reaction to it but still no libido. any other stuff i can use


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> be careful with zinc. look up zinc's role in the body absorption of copper and iron. additionally, research zinc toxicity.


You are WRONG Mr.basuraeuropea. Very WRONG. It's all wrong.

Toxicity levels have been seen to occur at ingestion of greater than 225mg of Zinc.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

how is that 'wrong'? all i said was to be careful and to do a bit of research. last time i'm helping you. 

and none of these supplements are going to work anyway so might as well start planning for a drug change as nardil isn't easy to augment and your pharmaceutical augmentation strategies have failed thus far.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Chill out I was in my nardil hypo stage when I wrote that was not having a go at you. Well I've stopped again I feel I can take it every second day & take supplements with no sagas


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

i've chilled out. were e-friends again.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

:cuddle


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

If I only take 30mg nardil will i have no sex effect?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> If I only take 30mg nardil will i have no sex effect?


less likely? perhaps, although no one can answer that question definitively. you'll have to take 30mg/day of nardil for awhile and see for yourself.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Quit Nardil for four days on the 2nd day i could finally **** and libido as slowly coming back. **** this med! Any med that causes constipation, completely ****s your memory and completely kills sex drive - Even if it works - Would you take it? No! Should be taken off the market.
Who knows what it does in the long run


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adamaus said:


> Quit Nardil for four days on the 2nd day i could finally **** and libido as slowly coming back. **** this med! Any med that causes constipation, completely ****s your memory and completely kills sex drive - Even if it works - Would you take it? No! Should be taken off the market.
> *Who knows what it does in the long run*


it turns you into an elf.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I wouldnt be surprised. I've read all the horror stories of people on Nardil on this website. Now back to the question what else can i take, i have now stopped the nardil so how long til it comes back or is there something to take as my things may be downregulated or whatever they say


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

I found I had libido problems on ssri's. I tried a few meds. Viagra, Wellbutrin and dopamine agonists come to mind. Viagra if you think that'll help... wellbutrin **** up my anxiety that bad I had to get off (no noticeable effect on libido) and I tried a dopamine agonist Mirapex (pramipexole). I found that mirapex worked great in getting my libido back and my sex drive. Mirapex is a dopamine agonist which isn't addictive or hard to get. It worked great for me. They also have studies showing how Mirapex can boost an antidepressant. One side effect.. tiredness


----------

